# 8 yo jason stalkabout..



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok after the disappointment of my son being Jason this year for halloween we came up with a compromise. He is going to be Jason's victim with jason behind him with my son having a machete in the head. Here are some pics of the start. It is basically a pvc "backpack." The T fittings at the top and bottom are for something for the future. The PVC backpack is a "closed" system so that i can put fittings at the top and bottom to seal it off for something cool in the future. 

Anyways here are pics of the backpack and the armature for holding "jason." Now to get the costume and fit it up so that it looks more "life like" in size. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Awsome. Cant wait to see the finished pics.


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

That's an awesome concept. I can't wait to see it finished


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

got the "clothes" last night for jason and some other pieces i need to help "fill out" the body without adding too much weight. Hopefully be able to post more pics up tonight as i get more done.


----------



## acustomizer (Oct 12, 2009)

here is one i did that was same idea i salvaged a back pack and some pvc as a frame


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

NICE!! I got the frame almost done, had to redo since he is 8years old. Need to change the center of gravity of the pvc cage. It was pulling back too much and hard to get around. I am also trying to lighten it up. I was hoping to use regular pants but i think they are going to be too heavy for the costume. May have to make some out of lighter weight cloth.


----------



## Bear (Aug 24, 2009)

Very cool, if you need a good hockey mask let me know, I'll send you one. I have a few lying around...lol


----------



## Blix666 (Aug 24, 2010)

awesome idea!


----------



## Timnis (Sep 3, 2010)

That looks great! Can't wait for the final product!


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. I had to change the design some as the center of gravity was off and made it seem "heavier" than what it was. I brought the base closer to the "backpack." It has helped. Need to figure out how to fill out the pants. (not use to wearing them since the wife wears them all the time.) :lol: 

The machete is almost done so now it is just the fine touches. Wanted to put boots on the costume but seems to be a littel difficult to walk and move. Was going to attach the boots to my son's shoes. I should have new pics up this week. So much to do so little time.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

He should be the best dressed 8 year old TOTing.


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

We had to abonded the costume for this year. it is too heavy for him and there is not a good way to lighten the load. I will take pictures of the what we have done so you can take a gander.


----------

